# Bosch MRC23EVSK



## MichaelD (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the router. It's Bosch's newest combo set. I am trying to decide if it's worth the difference over the 1617.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MichaelD said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the router. It's Bosch's newest combo set. I am trying to decide if it's worth the difference over the 1617.


Hi Mike - haven't got any first hand exposure to that but the October issue of Wood Magazine had a comparison of 9 routers, including that one. The MRC23 scored pretty well. I tend to take magazine reviews with a grain of salt, don't know how much weight advertising revenues have, but they do offer some good information.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just my 2 cents, Very over price 2.4HP router combo  (330.oo dollars)

========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I noticed that too, BJ.. but then noticed it was rated 15A, just like those who claim 3+ hp out of a 15A 120V router (which is impossible at 15A, 120V). Honestly, at 15A and 120V, 2.4hp is the maximum horsepower your could get out of a 100% efficient DC motor. I've been waiting for feedback on these too, but wondered if these weren't really just a little closer to "truth in marketing" that's so lacking... maybe not though.

:jester: Wait.. those marketers never mislead people!!! :jester:

:jester: Maybe we should all double the power on our 3hp Cabinet saws by replacing the motor (240V, 12A) with a 6hp Cra*sman shop-vac motor (120V, 10A). Twice the power, half the voltage and less current too!! :jester:


----------



## MichaelD (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree about the "truth in marketing" so I don't know how much faith to put into an advertising based tool test. I do know that I’ve been very happy with other Bosch Routers and the switch build into the fixed base handles looks like a nice feature. I’d really like to heft one hands on but no one in this area has them yet.


----------



## Top Quality Craftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Michael, I am a new member to the router forum. I had the same question. I ran across the Bosch MRC23evsk router set while searching on-line for a router and thought it looked like a really great router..... but .... I can't find a review anywhere online. Also there are not very many places that carry it either (I only found 2 places one being Amazon). For $310, which I think is a little prices for a 2 1/4 hp router, I'd like to understand if this router is in fact worth if from someone who has it. Did anyone reply back to you? Did you get the router?


----------



## MichaelD (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Eric.
Welcome to the Forum! I really haven’t received any reviews from anyone that has used this combo. I have it on order from international tool but they are still b/o. Their price was much better than Amazon. I have had great success with the bosch routers I now have and the fact that I have all the collets and bushings would be a big plus if MRC23evsk is as good as I hope it will be. When and if it ever comes in I will post my thoughts on it. Bear in mind I’m so far from being a router expert that I don’t know if my review will benefit anyone.


----------



## Top Quality Craftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Michael, thanks. I will look for your upcoming comments. I did look on Amazon...I am not sure how much they charge as they state that the router is unavailable. The only place they have as a link is where from international tool. What I do not understand is that for a new product, you just can't find it at too many places? I am going to go to a tool show this weekend in Baltimore MD (see "the woodworkingshows.com" for details and a place near you). I hope to see this router and the new Bosch 12" dual bevel saw. By the way..As I am new to the forum...I have a heck of a time finding things I have pose to. How do I do that easily? I am somewhat confused. is there some feature that show what "you" have posted respnses to? I hope I can find my way back to this thread. Eric


----------



## Top Quality Craftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Michael, I went to the woodworking show in MD on 9 Jan and saw the router (i picked up the brochure also with all the specs). Bosch is to release the router to the market in Mid Feb or so. They were going to release it sooner, but found some things they wanted to fix before selling it. I am told there are several reviews on the tool as well and they will be published when the tool is on the market. So I am told. BTW the Bosch double bevel saw is really impressive. I talked with the designer of the tool about all the reviews out on the web, and I probably will buy the tool inMarch at the Chantilly MD show.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When you do a comparison of the features between this new model and the 1617 series you will find the only _significant_ feature difference is the LED lights around the collet. As far as the switch being mounted on the handles instead of the top of the motor consider that on the 1617 series you can remove the fixed base handles for more clearance under the table; this is my preference.
The handle mounted switch is a feature that Rick Rosendahl prefers, his explanation is simple: "With the switch on the handle you can power up with both hands holding the router... convenience and safety in one feature."


----------



## Mination (Mar 26, 2011)

MichaelD said:


> Hey Eric.
> Welcome to the Forum! I really haven’t received any reviews from anyone that has used this combo. I have it on order from international tool but they are still b/o. Their price was much better than Amazon. I have had great success with the bosch routers I now have and the fact that I have all the collets and bushings would be a big plus if MRC23evsk is as good as I hope it will be. When and if it ever comes in I will post my thoughts on it. Bear in mind I’m so far from being a router expert that I don’t know if my review will benefit anyone.


Hi Michael,

I just wondered if you ever got the router from International Tool? And are you happy with it?

Thanks!


----------



## Top Quality Craftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Michael, I am not sure the router is on the market yet? I went to the woodworking show in Chantilly, VA in March and the Bosch rep said there was still a delay in bringing this router to market. So I have not purchased this router yet. There is a pretty good review of this router in the 0ct 2010 of Wood Magazine. I can e-mail you the article if you would like. I am new to using a router in general, and I purchased the PC 690 variable speed router for my first router. Regarding your comment on the LEDs a friend of mine says that the LEDs are a must to have and that he can't do with out them now that he has them. What I have learned in talking with other woodworkers and doing some reading, is that there are a lot of routers all with different features. You need to decide which are important and then find the best router. In my opinion, I like the new Bosch router from the research I did. I will more than likely buy it at some point. I decided to buy the new Delta Unisaw recently, so that set me back quite a bit on buying tools at the moment. I am not sure if cost is your concern, but what I have come to accept is that with new tools fresh on the market there will be a price premium with new tools as the company probably wants to recoup their NRE (non recurring engineering) $$ spent on the design. Hope this helps. Eric


----------



## Bob Hassinger (Jun 7, 2011)

I still have not seen much in the way of reviews for this product. But I see it stock in the Rockler store nearest me, so I wonder why (noting prior comment about reviews waiting until it is available).

My old Sears Craftsman 1/4" router has a handle mounted switch and so I was a little surprised to realize that does not seem to be the norm when I started looking for a half inch router. Maybe soft start makes it less important, but two hands on the tool when it starts seems to make a lot of sense, and in a table application I don't like the idea of any sort of reaching under to find a switch. It seems like you would really want an external one that is easy to operate anyway.

I like the idea of the LED lights. I guess it remains to be seen if they are bright enough to be useful. (are theLEDs on the motor or on the base? they don't seem very useful when in a table mount situation)

I was leaning towards the 1617 until I noticed the micro-adjust feature on the plunge base. As much hassle as I have had with the Craftsman making accurate adjustments that feature jumped out as interesting. I wonder overall how the height adjustment features compare between this one and the 1617, both in the fixed base and the plunge base.

BTW - the above-table adjustment feature looks interesting - maybe good enough to avoid a lift? Does anyone have any opinions about that? 

And, in general, how important is it to use a table mounting plate rather than just mounting directly to a table?


----------



## clifft (May 18, 2010)

MichaelD said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the router. It's Bosch's newest combo set. I am trying to decide if it's worth the difference over the 1617.


Hi Mike,
you may have one by now - my comments

1619evs, 1617evsk, mrc23evsk

1619evs is mounted in Lee Valley veritas table.

1617evs fixed base used mostly with Leigh dovetail jig.
used with templet adaptor RA1126, RA1100, threaded
template guides, and 8mm collet nut. (I will not use
collet reducers) I made a clear plastic base.

1617evs plunge base used for most free hand routing.
I use the RA 1054 deluxe router guide for doing 
slots and edges.

I think some features of the mrc23evsk look
convenient, especially for the Leigh jig.
Switch in handle, clear base, and lights.

Only 2 reviews at Bosch web site. One very happy,
the other was very bad, must have received a defective
unit? Bosch Power Tools
Bosch Tools - MRC23EVSK customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Pricing in Canada at elitetools - likely many others.
1617 evsk $349, mrc23evsk $359, mrf23evs (fixed only) $259.
Apparently the Templet guide RA1126 is not included.

Initial problem was trying to determine if parts interchangeable
with 1617. Bosch never responded to my inquiry.

Bosch has updated their website for accessories.
It seems that the RA1126 (guide adapter), the collet nuts,
and the RA1054 will fit all three, but would like to confirm.

Cliff


----------



## spline (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all,

i'm new to this forum and think about to buy this router.

Does anybody knows, if the RA1165 (under table router base designed for the 1617) also fits to this router?


Thanks and best regards from Munich / Germany


Juergen


----------



## Bob Hassinger (Jun 7, 2011)

*Comments from an owner*

I ended up buying the MRC23 kit with two bases at Rockler - as I recall the price at the time was better than some mentioned here.

I can not compare it against the prior model. Mine is an upgrade from an old Craftsman 1/4 inch. The greater power, and 1/2 inch collet make an upgrade worthwhile. I really appreciate the soft start! The Craftsman, even though it had less power still had almost dangerously high starting torque that would jerk it when starting hand held. However, I can't say how much better the new model is compared to the previous Bosch.

I do notice that the new model does not get much attention. It is hard to find, there are virtually no accessories listed anywhere for it, and a lot of people don't know anything about it when you ask. Some accessories for the older model seem likely to work, but it is not documented, and there are things that definitely do not seem likely work. The lack of information and availability is really frustrating.

I do like the LEDs. I find it hard enough to see what I am doing even with them.

I really like the handle mounted switch. That is actually a carryover from what I had on the old Craftsman. I have never had to use a body mounted switch. In a table it would not matter, and might even be better, but hand held I really like the stability it gives. The handle mounted switch on the old router was all that made it manageable for me.

But one subtlety about the handle mounted switch I have not seen mentioned. The bases have tracks with contacts in them that fit into a track on the router body. They communicate the control from the switch handle. I have not seen a router lift that can accommodate the track or do the controlling. I don't think there is a way to bypass the controls going through the track either (e.g. a body switch) for under table applications. Until that base is covered I think you have to plan on using the Bosch base and the manual through table height adjustment feature.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, time for me to eat my words. I got my hands on a MRC23EVSK last year and discovered there were other improvments that make a big difference over my previous favorite the 1617. The full 3" plunge depth is the most in any router I am aware of. The power cord swivels in the motor which is handy when routing circles or ovals. The sub base plates on the fixed and plunge bases are adjustable for true center.(You must buy a centering cone - RA1151) The new hand grips are comfortable and Rick was right: having the trigger switch let's you keep both hands on the router for better control.
Accessories: the 23 uses the same collets, wrenches, edge guide and quick release guide bushing adapter as the 1617.(RA1126 and RA1100) The RA1177AT dust collection set attaches quick and easy with thumb screws. The VAC005 5 meter dust collection hose works with any standard 2-1/4" vacuum port.
My pair of Bosch 1617's have been trouble free for over 11 years now and are still an excellent choice. The added features have pushed the MRC23EVSK into position as my new favorite router. The only downside to the 23 is for those who wish to use a router in an aftermarket lift. The 23 must be used in it's bases because of the external power bus. The 1617EVS motor is the industrial router motor of choice for a lift.


----------



## spline (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,

Mike: Thanks for your posting. This helps me to make my choice. I'll go for the 23 as "free hand" tool and (maybe a used) 1617 for my table.

Ok, now i have to buy a power converter first to use them on the german 240 V ;-)

Best regards 

Juergen


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Juergen, reading German is beyond my abilities but after some digging I found this page for you. Oberfräsen - Bosch Elektrowerkzeuge für Heimwerker
It appears the POF1400ACE is the best locally available choice and that falls way short of the MRC23EVSK. Please correct me if I am wrong; I think this router only comes with an 8 mm collet?
The MRC prefix means this is a combo kit with both a fixed base for table mounting and a plunge base for free hand work. Switching the motor from one base to the other is quick and easy. You save money since one motor does both jobs.


----------



## spline (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Mike,

reading german is sometimes even beyond my abilities ;-)
The page and the router you refere to is the "hobbiest" - line (so called "green" line) from Bosch in europe. 
The more professional tools are blue. 
But a kit like the 1617 or the 23 is currently not available in germany (strange enough since Bosch is a german company)
You are right: Most of the routers comes with a 8 mm collet. The GOF 2000 CE has a 12 mm too.
But the price - let's call it deluxe.
About 600 Euro - 780 USD 

So it's cheaper to buy the kit in the US (my brother in law lives in Ohio), pay shipping, customs and tax. Power transformators are quite cheap and if once bought, i can also import more tools from the US. You have much more tools available than we have here. A biscuit jointer (DeWalt) will be the next tool.

I think this kit is a good solution for my needs. I like the idea to switch between bases.

Sorry if my english is not that perfect. But i hope you'll know what i meant ;-)

Best regards from Munich 

Juergen
Juergen


----------

